# 2015! Hopefully year of the shrooms!! :)))



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Shroomers year?


----------



## jarodmorrison (Apr 10, 2014)

Sure hope so, this warmer weather has given me the shroom fever. Can't wait to start looking!


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

I am eager to get out &amp; hunt! Already got morel fever so bad it hurts. Anyone that wants to join me at a great spot for morels just let me know. I plan to go every chance I get as soon as spring hits.


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

What part of state are u located luver ?


----------



## thrill (Apr 16, 2013)

I too am getting the twitch!
:roll:


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

I live in Morrilton, hunt for morels in Dover.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm from MI but I'm coming down to Harrison the first week of April and I'm so excited. When I look outside all I see is the white fluffy stuff and bare trees. I sure hope the morels will be popping while I'm down there. I'd be happy just to see fresh green things and snow free ground.

C'mon SPRING!!!


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

It's white outside here too. Hope it all melts off today. We've had a nice amount of precipitation for the fungus to be plentiful this spring. Happy to have a morel spot, oyster spot &amp; a chanterelle spot. Now I need hens &amp; chicks  Hopefully trying to start my own business won't interfere with my hunting. My biggest problem is finding hunting partners. Given my health issues I do not need to be alone in the woods at all. Not to mention all the things that can happen out there. Just not wise to go it alone anymore. Thought it would be easier to find a hunting buddy but no such luck. Nerds are in short supply


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Is the snow gone? It's melting up here but not fast enough!

I'd love to go moreling with you. I can bring down some dried hens. I picked almost 70 last fall.


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

The snow is gone here except for some spots that don't see enough sun. It's seriously wet out there. Been on 2 hikes here in Morrilton. Found some old oysters &amp; various species from last year. I know this year is going to be great due to all this moisture. Never tried hens or chicks &amp; many other varieties. Tried chanterelle mushrooms &amp; hated them. Love to have someone to hunt with


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL You're the first person I've heard say they hated chants. I was very disappointed the first time I tried them. They just didn't live up to my expectations. I found thousands of them in NC. I sure had a blast picking them and I eat them for the nutrition. Now I pick them here in MI and freeze them. I like them in bean soup. They are supposed to be good for your eyes.

The only mushroom I really enjoy is the Lion's mane. I like the hens and chickens a lot as well as morels but the Lion's mane is the best,

I enjoy the hunt most of all. I can't wait to get to AR and explore the woods.


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

Haven't got to try Lion's Mane, Hens or Chicks...yet  The chants tasted like wood to me &amp; they were very tough. I prefer my mushrooms to be a texture I'm used to I guess. Eating things because they are good for me is a huge problem for me. I hate it but do it anyway. The temps here are driving me nuts waiting. It was gorgeous out today. I know those little gems are going to be popping out soon  Giddy I am


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

mycologyluvr. I am from little rock and would gladly pick you up to hunt your spots. Slim pickings in my area, every tree is oak or pine related.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Mycologyluvr, I hope Spring has arrived for you. It is so nice up here (MI) and we might hit 60 on Monday before getting more snow. I am glad we aren't going to be in the 80s like it was in 2012 because that just ruined everything... all the apples and other fruit crops were killed in April. Remember that year? Super hot and dry! 

I looked up your area on the map and it's only about an hour and a half south of where I'm staying. It would be so much fun to get together with a few mushroom nuts and explore the woods. The only days I have a commitment are April 3rd 4th and 5th. So if you have anytime after the 5th till about the 9th let me know.

I'm going in the woods today. Hopefully find some Flammulina Velutipes!


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

I try to forget years past lol. A few summers ago I remember not being able to go outside because it was so very hot hot hot. My asthma meds &amp; inhaler did not help one bit so I stayed inside all summer.

I went to Dover yesterday. Couldn't stand not being out there in the forest so I had to go. Found zero fungus  I noticed that there is a logging company clear cutting!!!!!!!! It is a wildlife reserve so I do not understand the clear cutting. They haven't made their way down to where I hunt but I am sweating bullets! How do we get in touch with each other in private? If you have a facebook I am Irish Morgan there


----------



## mycologyluvr (Apr 4, 2014)

rickjensen look me up on facebook Irish Morgan


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Are you in the AMS? They're gonna go picking as soon as they come up. I've been out looking too. I'm goona look you up on FB.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

The Ozark National Forest is a working forest. They plant pine trees, then cut them down. Sometimes they cut hardwoods but rarely because they are recovering from the mass logging of the turn of the 20th century. loggers cut almost every single tree in most places. That's why I love the deep canyons and creeks because the trees are older.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been picking Oysters and Lion's Mane all winter. Lion's Mane are a huge favorite of mine too. I'm in North West Arkansas in Crawford County but I travel widely. I found morels in Minnesota last year. Looking forward to trying Chantreles and Black Trumpets.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I've got the itch too!!!! Think I'll get out this weekend. Maybe I can find some just popping up. I doubt it but it will be fun to get out. Hoping it's not too wet! That mother load I found last year was near a river bottom. we'll see! Good luck!! WOOOOOOOO PIG!!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna be cold and rainy tomorrow. I'm gonna check again over the weekend. I get out all the time anyway.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

You guys are making me envious. The ground is frozen up here and we are expecting lows in the teens for several days.

I don't have facebook but my husband does. I will get in touch.

I'm so excited about my trip to AR but the guys at work keep bringing up the snakes you all have.

I always wear tall rubber boots (swampers) and they say it's not enough to stop a snake bite! Is this true?

I see someone was picking lion's mane. Will they still be producing the 1st week of April?


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Tall rubber boots are pretty good against snakes. Just remember that snakes don't want to be around you either so if you make noise and keep an eye out for them then the snakes are easy to avoid. Plus most snakes encountered in the woods are non-poisonous. Snakes have an awful stinky smell too when they are threatened that I can usually smell before I see the snake. There's not as many snakes out there as petty say there are either. Lion's Mane tends to be an Autumn into Winter mushroom but if conditions are right you might find one on an oak tree. I saw an old moldy green Lion's Mane a week ago.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

That's good to know about the snakes.....now what about the wild hogs? lol


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went out for a look yesterday. The only thing I seen was some devils urn just starting. We need some warmer temps. It won't be long. Good luck everyone. Wooooooo Pig!!!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I was looking yesterday too, Glassman, in central Arkansas in the river valley. Nothing. Saw May Apples, wild flowers, mosquitoes and a water moccasin, but no morels. They are starting to find them in Oklahoma City now so I am really going nuts because no one is finding Arkansas mushrooms yet.


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

We went looking yesterday too. Around Dardenelle, nothing yet. I think by Wednesday maybe?! We would like to meet someone who has found them around Malvern if anyone has been there. We are new and Love shrooming, it is like Easter egg hunting for adults.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

veronicaandgary try Facebook, we have a group Arkansas Mushrooms and Fungi. Join the Arkansas Mycological Society. There's lots of us on there.


----------



## ntwkgirl (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Mycoluvr we would love to hunt with you! We are in NWA near Elkins and right at this second headed out for our first hunt of 2015! If we have any luck we will post pics. Look forward to hearing from you. If the guy from MI comes down that would be great too, that's where I grew up.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey ntwkgirl I hunted along the White River all the way up to Brashears Tuesday. I saw a lot of really good places to look. Lots of Ash and Sycamore. Those mushrooms should be poppin up soon.


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

They devils urns were popping up along the Ouachita River yesterday. Has anyone ever heard of Morels in this area? Hot Springs along the Ouachita? We found two white truffles down here last year. Chanterelles, Hens, sweettooth and trumpets too.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

The Morelhunter.com map shows some located near Mt. Ida last year. http://morelhunters.com/index.php?option=com_phocamaps&amp;view=map&amp;id=5&amp;Itemid=201


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

OK OK I'll chime in here. I'm the one who finds them around mt ida. I have found a few around hot springs and I mean a few. Go back to my finds from last year or even the last couple years. I think you'll be amazed. I've had very Lil luck right around H.S but if you'll go a lill north or west. it gets better. But I've put in a LOT of time, gas and walking. Most of my spots only have a few. A few have a nice amount but the spot i found last year was just unreal!!!! I'm going to look this weekend hoping it's not flooded! With all the rain we've been getting though. I'm kinda worried. good luck! Woooo Pig!


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah, we have never seen any here before and we have been shroomin for about 7 or 8 years now. I really think the Mena Oden areas could be good places. I think a lot of areas around Lake Ouachita could yield something. It is nice just to have the gift of such a beautiful place to explore and be part of the earth with.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm getting so excited about my trip to the Harrison area! I should be down there in a week. 

I hope it's greening up and the wildflowers are in bloom. It's snowing here in southern Michigan at the moment and the maple syrup has frozen in my buckets!

Is anyone free on Monday April 6th to go for a group hunt around the Buffalo River? 

Oh wow, you should see the snow fly now. Yuck.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

It's greening up slowly but the wildflowers are going strong!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh how lovely. Blood root? I think I see cleavers behind it in the upper right hand corner.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Yes, Bloodroot. I took that photo Wednesday. I would like to take you up on that group hunting trip but I have to be in Birmingham Alabama on Sunday the 5th and I will not be free until at least the 7th or 8th.


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

Glassman, do you have any problems in finding them before the wild hogs? They are below Blakely Dam area and we think they may be the root problem in finding morels around here. Although, I didn't notice the lack of Chanterelles last year if hogs do like mushrooms.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure about the hogs. I know they are in the area but don't know if they get the shrooms. I picked the same spot for three weeks last year n they never went in. I'm going in the morning so I'll let y'all know how it goes. Good luck


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Small Morels were found today between Hot Springs and Little Rock.


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

We are too. Good luck to you too!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

I sent you a pm on the other board


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

I do not know what a PM is or how to get to it? Is that private message?


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Yes. It's on the other page (morel hunters). look on the left side of the page in the list by where you log in


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

I just PM'd you back. Thanks, Veronica


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL this guy from MI is a gal. 

Is anyone available March 7th or 8th?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Arkanshrooms I am so jealous!! We got snow flurries today in marion county. We are also under a light frost advisory for tonight :'(

GO AWAY ALREADY WINTER!!

Certiccurl I'm game! I'm just a hop, skip, and a jump away from the buffalo river. But the buffalo river is 149 miles long. 
Where are you planning on meeting?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jean Marie

I'm not sure where to meet. I'd say one of you locals pick the spot because you know where it's legal and where there might be shrooms. I'm going to be staying near Harrison. I know it's a bit of a drive to the river but who cares... I've seen picks of that river and it sure looks amazing. Plus I'm already driving about 700 miles, what's a few more?

I found some chaga the other day and got it all busted up and made tea. It's actually good. It has a slight hint of cinnamon. That's about the only mushroom (hard polypores) you can find around here at the moment.

Who ever wants some dried hen of the woods let me know so I can pack accordingly. I find they rehydrate great in soup with a chicken broth base. Lots of fresh veggies and a handful of hens and some fish sauce. Yummy.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Certiccurl 
I'm not sure where to meet either. My husband and I have a 400 acre farm, 200 of which are wooded. Plus I was given permission to hunt 1200 acres of my neighbors land. I've never had chaga tea but it sounds yummy. This is only my second year to forage for edible mushrooms. I didn't find many (morels) last year. I have friends that work at buffalo point so I will check with them about forging in some of the states parks. I will let you know what I find out. As for dried hen of the woods, I would LOVE some.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found three today left them to grow. My mother load spot is about fifty percent flooded. hopefully it will dry out.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Black is back. Third year in a row.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry I can't remember how to get pics on here.  see if this works


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Unfortunately I could not view the photo.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Jean Marie

I'm up for anywhere. If you want to investigate the private land you have access to I'm all for it. 

Are you an experienced morel hunter or more on the newbie side? I would say I am an experienced morel hunter for my area and fairly well read about your area. 

I would love to help you find mushrooms in your woods then you'll know where to look for years to come and I'll get the opportunity to explore. Plus we can pick and dig wild edible plants with out worrying about park rangers and C.O.'s. Dandelions should be prime right about now.

The best part for me is making new friends. I'm such a Girl Scout :mrgreen:


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found these three today in Montgomery co. found three yesterday about the same size. Another week or two and it will be on!!!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice find glassman. At first I thought that was a canning ring....then I thought why would he have a canning ring on a hike lol


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope. My wedding ring. Lol


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Celticcurl
I'm not a newbie lol
I've got a few species under my belt. I've found and eaten. 
Lactarius indigo (pretty abundant on our land)
Laccaria ochropurpurea 
Blewits
Lions mane 
Chicken of the woods
Hen of the woods
Stinkhorn eggs 
Lactarius volemus 
Lactarius deliciosus
Morels
Honeys
Ringless honeys 
Hedgehogs 
Oysters and a few others. 
Can anyone please tell me how to private message someone?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

As far as I know you can't PM on this board. Hopefully I am wrong.
Some of us are on the Morel Hunters message board. I think its morelhunter.com You can pm there.

I was going to try to get on my husband's facebook to message mycologyluvr but husband is really sick so I dont want to bother him.

I think he has the flu. If I come down with it I wont go south. Ive been choking down elderberries to help ward this thing off and drinking my chaga tea. 

Crap. I forgot I left my broken up chaga outside to dry yesterday. The wind probably blew it all away.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Ok here is my email address we can correspond thru it 
[email protected]
Hope your husband gets to feeling better and that you are able to successfully ward it off.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks Jean Marie. I see you are an experienced forager of 10 years. I have so got to hang out with you so I can pick up some knowledge!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I would LOVE to share some 
And I'm sure you have things to teach me also!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

BTW I am also on morelhunter.com under Jean


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Jean Marie I am convinced we are friends on facebook. I live in Mountainburg.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I may have been but I deleted my FB account several weeks ago. Is anyone going to the foray at wholly hollow state park next month?


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Arkanshrooms did you happen to attend the foray at Devil's Den State Park in October of last year?


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

J.M. I'll email you tomorrow when I can get onto the computer. I can't do email on the device I'm using.

I have good news. My chaga did not blow away! That would have been a huge waste of a very scarce fungi.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

That my friend is great news!!! Wish we had birch trees here. I find it on hophornbeam but not as medicinal as on birch.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

If you have some growing on hophornbeam that you can show me I would appreciate it. I don't think I would know what I'm looking at if it's not on birch.

I wish I would have picked some piptoporus betulinus to bring down to you. Not going out this week. I have to work Mon Tues and Wed and leaving TH. I may have some around here some place. I dry a lot of mushrooms and use them for decorations and pack some away as I get new ones.

My birch trees in my yard don't have any pips, but I may have spotted a small chaga. I'll monitor it over the years, see how much it grows.

I've got a nice bag of hens packed for you.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a feeling we will get along well!! 
Can't wait


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I plan on going to Wooly Hollow if my work allows. I have been in contact with Jay Justice and I plan to attend the first morel foray for AMS members, which he seems to think may be next weekend or the weekend after, or both. I did not go to the foray at Devil's Den. I had not yet paid any dues to join the AMS and I work out of state in October too. I have to go to Alabama Wednesday to the Birmingham area and I'm gonna hunt morels when I am not at work. LOL.


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well been looking here and there and still nothing. Anyone around Dover area having any luck yet?


----------



## flyntmtn (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All-
Newbie here---found just a few last year about mid April north of Atkins. From all I've read, this weekend looks good.....A few days of lows in the 60's, good moisture, eastern redbuds, lilac's blooming, correct?. I'm excited about getting out this weekend for some Easter weekend hunting!


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Found tons of these in Fort Smith, near the river. Morels should come next. Maybe after all the rain that's coming.


----------



## squirm76 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Arkanshrooms, I have read through post and see that you are in Crawford Co. I live in Van Buren. I was wondering if you would be willing to help someone new to mushroom hunting. I have been hunting for 3 years now. Found first morels last year. Well I was told where to look so I guess I did not find them. I did find some cinnabar chanterelles last summer. I talked to Mr. Justice last year about joining the AMS but have not been able to yet. If you would not mind going hunting some time and show me how to find them.


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Squirm, the last 2 sentences in your post are ridiculous. Join the AMS and learn, and nobody will take you hunting and show you how to find them. If you joined the AMS (for a mere $15) you would be in a group willing to share knowledge, but certainly not hunting spots.


----------



## squirm76 (Apr 21, 2014)

rickjensen, it is not ridiculous. There have been post on forums before of people willing to teach people. I had a gentleman that agreed to take me and show me a few years ago but, God rest his soul, he passed away before we where able to go. I guess I could have made myself clearer. I was not asking for Arkanshrooms to take me to any spots. I was hoping to learn how to find spots. I have hunted and been in and out of woods my whole life so I have woods that I could take someone to if they were willing to go hunting and showing me what to look for. I simply asked if they would be willing. All they have to do is say no. Who knows I may have some woods where we could both find spots in. I see you would not be willing share your knowledge. As for the "mere $15" my situation has not allowed me to join AMS and travel to the forays.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Squirm76 I'm in the same boat you are. I have always found morels in Madison county and in the midwest when I am traveling. I made it a goal to find morels wherever I can this year and I started hiking back in January just looking for the right trees and lay of the land. I have only ever found one solitary morel south of Madison county and that was years ago in Sebastian county near Greenwood. I work out of state a lot and last year I was gone working so much I only was able to hunt and find any morels in Minnesota. This year I have had more opportunities to bushwhack. I looked north of Natural Dam last week but it was too early. Saw some great terrain for mushrooms though. I might be willing to meet up and we could explore some areas I have not yet looked in before either. That way we both learn at the same time and find new spots to hunt. I have to do a job in Birmingham, Alabama this weekend and I won't be back until next Monday. Email me and maybe we could find some spots to hunt after all this rain coming we will probably find some morels. [email protected] is my email. LOL


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Squirm, my apologies if I misunderstood what you were saying. I have no problem sharing information, although the thousands I found were in Illinois. Best scenarios, moisture, trees in area, moss, loose soil, slightly sloped terrain (especially like an area that flattens out a bit after a slope) near any tree or bush that has white flowers in spring, in mayapples after they have flowered and formed a good canopy, dying trees especially an elm which are scarce here. Worst scenarios to me hard ground, ground that has been underwater for an extended period, trees that produce nuts (especially black walnut).


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

That's right rickjensen. I look for Ash, Sycamore, and dead elms. Blown down cottonwoods about a year on the ground is a great place to look. I like going along river banks and slightly elevated bottom land because that is naturally where Ash and Cottonwood and Sycamore grow.


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Went out today near Little Rock, planned on going north. The woods is not anywhere near ready. If these storms have warm rainfall it could come on. If it is cold rain it will be next week at best. Case in point (for Squirm) I once found mushrooms at the bottom of a winding paved driveway (south facing) after a rain on a 75% degree day. It was a huge flush that came three weeks early. No other conditions could make that happen other than the sun baked pavement that the rain water ran down. It is all soil temp. and proper moisture in the correct fruiting area. That means walking miles in a perfect scenario, trees, ground temp., moisture and hoping mother nature lets them grow there. My experience is it is much easier in other states. I will find them here, but feel that 100's a day would a lifetime goal rather than an expectation.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I agree 100% rickjensen. Far northern Arkansas produces well, though.


----------



## squirm76 (Apr 21, 2014)

rickjensen I would like to apologize if my response the came on a little strong. I was very tired that evening. I had been in a 4 day study binge for tests this week and my brain was hurting. Anyways I thank you and Arkanshrooms for the info y'all have been posting. I did get to get out this morning for a couple of hours but only seen one just peeking through the soil. I did however find an area that seems to have everything you are saying to look for but did not find any morels there. Sycamore trees along a creek. I am not totally sure but I believe there were several young ash trees on the side of the hill. I am still working on identifying them by the bark. They did have opposite branching.


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Heading out this morning with Dad) it's been years since he's had some so I hope we do good! I will post when I get back. Weather has been great and all signs a correct so we will see good luck to all! And club in Ekins good luck that's were I'm from)


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to the honey hole today. Seen hundreds just to small to pick. If it doesn't completely flood the next couple weeks should be awesome!!! I did pick a few just for a taste. Pick some bigger ones that I left last weekend. If you want to see pics go to morel hunters. Com. It's just a lot of hassle posting pics on here. Don't have the time right now. Sorry


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Well looks like it's going to be a good year. Me and Dad found a few blacks yesterday.


----------



## veronicaandgary (Mar 22, 2015)

We went out with the Mycological Society yesterday. My husband and I found about 15 Blacks and 17 half frees. It was the best time! One black was the size of my hand. Oddly, my husband still likes sweettooth mushroom better. No matter though because he is still a funguy to me! hehehe. That was cheezy.Good Luck this year everyone! If anyone finds an abundance, I can sell what you want to share with the those less fortunate to have to find them on their plate in a restaurant. Just PM me on morelhunters.


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Veronica did anyone find any blondes or were they all blacks? Had my family here for the weekend so missed the trip. On Glassman 's post glad you are about to get started. My experience with greys is they are the first of the yellows to fruit under not quite ideal situations. If I leave them they grow very little at all but normally are followed by the yellows that fruit under better conditions. Seems like if I take the greys, the yellows usually do not come. Just my experience.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Picked 21 more this morning


----------



## bigforkpete (Mar 25, 2014)

Found 7 Friday in Polk Co
4 large yellows near big live sycamores and small dead ironwood
and first ever near dead sycamore
other 2 coming out of dead umbrella tree bases
ruined weekend -looked all over countryside to find no more
they just don`t grow here enough to make it worth the trouble


----------



## mikemushroom (Apr 8, 2015)

Found 1 lb 6.2 oz in Washington Co. today. Large yellow 'ens under broken elm and small grays under ash trees. Covered large pizza pan.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

Just got home from AR and de-ticked. 

Found lots of ticks and no morels but had a lovely time.

Thanks for taking me exploring on your farm Jean Marie!

Maybe next year I'll meet up with a few more fine AR shroomers.

I see the reply box has changed dramatically! WOW!


----------



## bravo3479 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello all! I'm new here, I'm in Benton county, and haven't seen anything, yet. This is my first year hunting them and it's driving me nuts! I have to find them!! But I don't know what to look for yet. If anyone could show me the ropes and let me tag along on an outing, I'd love to learn from a native morel veteran. In north of bentonville. A friend found 48 yesterday just over in Missouri, and I'm dying to get my first! Tips hints, etc VERY appreciated!!! :lol:


----------



## mistressmunin (Apr 10, 2015)

Me too, Bravo... I'm from Michigan, just moved to old Bella Vista. Been scouring the woods but I've only found ticks. I've heard May-apple, loose/damp/mossy soil, slight incline and dead trees are all signs, so that's what I've been looking for, but I think it's time for me to start memorizing the bark of specific trees so my searching is more focused. Anyway, I'm a newbie, not a veteran, but two sets of eyes are better than one if you want to meet up this weekend? I'm competing against a few friends in Michigan and I'm determined to win lol. I'm not very good at the whole "being social" thing, though, just to warn you. If not, that's cool too - either way, good luck


----------



## turkey hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Went yesterday with Dad again and found a bunch of whites and blacks and seen bunches of real small ones. Will be great if we get one more rain quick.


----------



## rickjensen (Mar 13, 2015)

Its coming, looks like 7 days of rain! Hopefully not.


----------



## mikemushroom (Apr 8, 2015)

Found 19 today in Washington Co. One large yellow and one partly dried black. The rest were grays with some over 4 inches tall. I usually don't find large grays. The smaller grays were under dry leaves.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went to the honey hole yesterday. It's producing, but not like last year. With most of it flooded. The ones that are up n coming up are either molding or trying to rot. We picked a lot of little ones because of this. with more rain coming all week. I don't know what's going to happen. it might be about over for me.


----------



## wildwoman (Apr 8, 2015)

Sat was great! Today wasn't. Saw some one with a rake! If you rake them you will ruin the spot forever. Hopefully someone will let this fool know this. I know of two usetobe great spots that died from that being done to it. Need couple days of dry hot weather and I think it will be a bumper crop this year.


----------



## mikemushroom (Apr 8, 2015)

Yesterday (April 15) fifteen yellows were found in Washington co.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well looks like it's over for me. Very strange year. Found hundreds that were just going bad as fast as they would come up. My honey hole was just way to wet!!! And my other spots were too dry I think. Went back today and picked a few. Found a new area at the honey hole!!! It was loaded but they just weren't in good shape. Left two to three hundred!! Kinda sad.


----------



## cnetmaster2 (Apr 21, 2015)

I live in Baxter co and I've frozen 3 gal. bags so far this year.


----------

